# France early October



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

We have a crossing to Dunkerque that we have to postpone until early October and will now mean we can only be away for two or three weeks.
Have visited Somme, Champagne, and Strasbourg so looking for some suggestions for less obvious areas to visit or advice as to how far south to go to improve chances of some reasonable weather.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing replies as we are in a similar situation, though going slightly earlier and for less time (24/9 - 10/10).




Chris


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

From experience you should be ok for weather south of the Loire.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I would echo that south of the Loire weather is usually better. As for areas, you seem to have hardly started on France so almost anywhere will have treats in store for you! What sort of things interest / inspire you?

Alan


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I would echo that south of the Loire weather is usually better. As for areas, you seem to have hardly started on France so almost anywhere will have treats in store for you! What sort of things interest / inspire you?

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

South of France I would say for weather but be aware of elevation / altitude. The massif central covers an area as big as Ireland in the south middle of France and you don't think your high up but can be up at 3000ft above sea level without knowing it and late on this can mean a real difference in the weather. So I would say dordogne or lot really. Last september / oct it was up to 30 degrees and sunny but they are short days of hear. Cool till late morning and then cool late afternoon.

Mind you we ended up on the Cherbourg peninsula in late October up near where raynipper lives and we had some lovely days


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

alhod said:


> I would echo that south of the Loire weather is usually better. As for areas, you seem to have hardly started on France so almost anywhere will have treats in store for you! What sort of things interest / inspire you?
> 
> Alan


Pretty well traveled in France. Most areas visited over many years but wanted to establish a weather limit without going too far south and just making sure there was no area I'd missed in reasonable range of Dunkerque. Decided to head for west Burgandy/Nevers. We've visited Beaune and Alasace Lorraine on various north south routes we've used on our way south and north to Eastern Med in the past. Likely to return via Paris and stop off at Camping Bois du Boulogne on the way back unless there are other opportunities to stay in Paris?

Steve


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Snap! again.

We plan visiting Paris on the way back too. Either Bois de Boulogne or 
Maisons Laffitte

We're also staying overnight with friends in Picardie on the way out, which leaves us about 9 or 10 nights to go somewhere else. We're not familiar with Alsace or Burgundy and had thought of these as possible areas but not sure where to focus. Looking through ACSi and All the Aires at the moment but I'd welcome ideas of good places to visit, not just sites to stay at.

Sorry to barge into your thread again.

Chris


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Snap! again.
> 
> We plan visiting Paris on the way back too. Either Bois de Boulogne or
> Maisons Laffitte
> ...


Good aire in Beaune which is close the town which is worth visiting for the Hospices de Beaune (Hotel Dieu) Meursault is one of the wine centres.

We went from Dunkerque via Ardennes and Charleville-Mézières to Strasbourg and on to Kaysersberg, Colmar Beune Reims and back to Dunkerque all with good aires. About 1000 miles round trip. The route to Strasbourg could take you through Belgium and Luxembourg to get to Strasbourg which means free motorways and most people say the cheapest diesel is in Lux.

So you do Alsace, Burgandy and Champagne - should get the Christmas wine list sorted! Probably same sort of distance if you went from Beune to Paris and skipped Reims so put the Champagne on hold....

We used the eastern route to go to Grasse and on to Cannes and the med which was quite pleasant - ends up going through Castellaine and uses part of Napoleon's route over the alps. In fact it is a good journey if you keep west of Gap, no tunnels to pay for and I rarely dropped below 3rd gear.

Given you are committed to Picardie then Charleville might be too far out of the way and crossing the border not on either. Rest might be achievable.

Steve


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

How far South to go?

It is impossible to be 100% guaranteed anywhere - weather patterns are not as stable as they used to be from my memories, the UK has shown how bizarre the seasons have become and they almost appear to have shifted........ 

BUT our experience in France is fairly consistent, we have been coming to this part of France for the last 8 years and moved here one year ago, being a retired teacher most of our previous trips were in the long school holidays (I said it to save others! :lol: ) including the autumn half-term (we had 2 weeks at the end of October).

We have eaten lunch outside every time at that tie of the year - last year we were eating lunch up until the first week in December - it was that mild.

The nights may get colder but are still milder than the UK right through until January fro our experience and then reasonable weather starts again in March......

So if you have the will, the time and the ability to venture this far South (we are 30 km South of Bergerac and more or less due East of Bordeaux - so a fair way "down" France) I would strongly suggest that you will have good weather, although rain is not unknown (and is highly desirable for the crops and rivers).

Aquitaine is a great region, the Dordogne must be one of the most visited parts of France and you are sure of a good reception around here.

If you want up to date advice at the time just before setting off do drop me a PM and I will let you know how it's going.

Dave


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

We're off to France on 12th Sept with similar idea of getting far enough to spend a week or so in a place where there's a fair chance of some sun and not too much rain. I found that Moulins seemed to have a better sun and rain average than most places wthin about 500 miles of Calais. Anyone been in that area?

Thanks,

phil


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*france*

South of Loire
Head for South west Med coast if you can.

TM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Forecast here for next 10 days is clear blue sky, no rain and temperatures of up to 33C

Dave


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Gascony has a lot going for it. A rich history, lovely cities, countryside...the wine is excellent, the food superb (duck a speciality) and though it can get very cold in winter, the autumns can be superb.

We are based not too far from Auch from which you can make easy excursions. Toulouse is great and the cathedral further away in Albi together with the newly presented Toulouse Lautrec gallery well worth a visit.

Bon voyage, wherever you choose to go.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you are near Auch I can VERY strongly recommend

"Au Canard Gourmand" at Samatan

http://www.aucanardgourmand.com/restaurant-gers-logis-samatan.php?lg=fr

The food is outstandingly good (and that is not that common to say in a land of excellent food), duck, duck, duck and duck..........

their gourmand menu served with selected wines for every course is superb BUT DO NOT DRIVE AFTER IT........

we have been there several times as my daughter was in a school nearby for a year and it is probably the best meal we have ever eaten.

Dave


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Will they let you overnight in their car park do you think? Sounds very interesting. We are off on ferry mid October so this thread is of great interest to me.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Penquin said:


> If you are near Auch I can VERY strongly recommend
> 
> "Au Canard Gourmand" at Samatan
> 
> ...


.......thanks Dave, we are going early next year, so I'll start saving now 8O 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

curlyboy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Forecast here for next 10 days is clear blue sky, no rain and temperatures of up to 33C
> 
> Dave


Dave, I realise you are not a weather forecaster but what is it likely to be in the Lot - Garonne at the end of October?

Lesley fell of her bikeearly last month when we were at the aire at Buzet. She spent 2 nights in Agen hospital with a dislocated shoulder. We fancy going back now she is doing so well with the physio. Brilliant service from the Pompiers and hospital staff and I was able to park the MH at the hospital and visit her at any time.
Ray


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Currently in the Lot at Boisse Penchot and its chucking it down. Been good around the Tarn area further south since Friday but forecast tomorrow isnt great.

I think its a bit of a gamble but your much more likely to have decent weather late on here than say, Newcastle!


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Brilliant sunshine this morning in Whitley Bay - so Newcastle a good guess! But cold. Drained down the van yesterday as nights are getting so cold. Hope it dries up for you barryd.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Clear blue sky, not a drop of rain in sight and a forecast of 28 for most of the next week during the day.

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

There is a public car park where we have overnighted at Samatan within a 5 minute walk of the reestaurant. Well worth the walk! (They also do B & B if you can't walk that far!)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is also an aire at Samatan along the main road which is marekdly underused from what we have seen......

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Seems the forecast was wrong. Bright and sunny this morning. What I find funny in France is come the first of september all the French just dress for winter even if it's still 30 degrees and they look at us like we are mad dressed in shorts.

Anyway I'm off up the Lot in the dinghy


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful day here, now 22 degrees in the shade!


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*france*

Still warm here.Forecast is around 25 for the week.Our outdoor pool has not dropped below 22.Around 15 motorhomes at the beach.Sea temp. 21.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been lovely all day but only about 22-23c which is great for rowing. Forecast is great over the next week. Up to 29c.

We are just going to cruise around the Lot, Dordogne, etc until it gets cold. When will that be by the way?


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Well the weather tends to be lovely at least till the middle of October and last year we were still eating lunch in the garden until mid-December although the days were shorter and the mornings and evenings were certainly cooler. 

The weather here got to 25 today- like the best British summer days!


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Just for the record a little further north west here in the Charente today has been up to about 25 and now we have the most fantastic sunset. Big skies are a feature here!
I think it was Henry IV who called the Charente River "the prettiest little stream in my kingdom" - cos it was then, of course (Eleanor of Aquitaine and all that!).

Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds good for next week then (especially Monday)  


On the ferry tomorrow night for a couple of nights in Belgium then meet up with daughter/partner and granddaughters for Plopsaland, De Panne on Sunday and a Sky freebie visit to EuroDisney on Monday.

We then tootle around Southeast of Paris (Suggestions for o/night stops welcomed) before the Motorshow on Thursday and Friday - should be able to o/night in the surface car park there.

All followed by a couple of days on the Normandy coast north of Dieppe on the way back to the ferry. (Again suggestions for o/night stops welcomed).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your coming down this way I would come prepared for everything. Really cold last night down next to the river Lot just south of Figeac. Down to 3 deg c early this morning. This is nothing obviously if your used to winter camping back home, just dont come down with just your summer douvet!

Forecast to be 25 though which is hard to beleive this morning and then rising to 29 later in the week.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

It's same as the desert - really cold at night because there is no cloud cover to hold the heat in! (True - hot air rises and the cloud stops it. The longer nights means there's more time for the temperature to drop down with no sun to prevent it).

Barry - this is the sunniest region of France - average 300 days per year, so enjoy!

Alan


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Barry think you are following us, after we left Lac du Lauzas, weather was awful and we ended up at St Just sur Vaiur absolutely beautiful spot free aire with electricity and water etc. as well as very clean toilet block, only us and another Dutch couple there, stayed a couple of days and then on to Rodez where we stayed a couple of days before heading for Conques (did you get there?) that is a magical place to visit unfortunately no aire, so off to Boisse Penchot we left there before the rain started on Tuesday 18th so must have just missed you, then on to Gourdon free aire and OK place for a couple of nights. 
We are now at Les Eyzies de Tayac lovely place and good aire although €5 per 24Hrs.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ha ha! You can run but you can't hide John!

Yep we got to Conques, parked at the bottom and wizzed up on the bike. Loved it. Stopped at Boise penchant for two nights and left this morning. There seems to be loads of great aires in Aveyron but often just nothing near them. Makes you wonder why they bother doing it but I'm not complaining! Just been exploring the medieval village at peyrusse le roc which had a superb free aire and the tour round the old village is superb and good exercis! Brilliant free aire there, it's empty. We are staying on the one up the road at nausac which has ehu and ultra quiet. Again no shops or anything just peace and quiet. Only us and a German. It's suppose to be €4 but I only had €3.50 when the lady from the Marie came which she seemed happy with

Back to the weather. It seems this time if year the hottest part of the day is mid to late afternoon. Very warm now and sunny but there's a bloke with a lawn mower two villages away disturbing the peace!

Will be heading towards Figeac and rocamdour area next


----------

